
Token based authentication - ausjke
https://scotch.io/tutorials/the-ins-and-outs-of-token-based-authentication
======
ausjke
[http://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/token-based-
authenticatio...](http://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/token-based-
authentication-with-angularjs-nodejs--cms-22543)

